# CDC Guidelines for deciding on second booster dose



## Lethe200 (Apr 26, 2022)

Captured from Washington Post today - the article itself is free (public) but this graphic captured the gist of it:


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 3, 2022)

I trust nothing the CDC puts out!

I also don't trust anything in the Washington Post...


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2022)

You are absolutely right, Timewise!  Go on trusting this wise mystic instead of what's in the news.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 3, 2022)

Sunny....guess you never considered that there are many other sources that are not an extension of the political party in Washington.  The research I do is from sources that as much less likely to follow the directions of Washington DC political talking heads...

I will leave you to your magicians...and political pendants...!  Good Luck with both!


----------

